# schneider skins



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have had 2 schneider skinks for abou 6 months now amd they are the cutest little guys. I was wondering of there is a way to sex them? any info would be apreciated


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

For one, the male is darker in color and has got more contrast than a female. 
The male also has got broader head.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

one is bigger and is definatly broader. so that would be a male? the other is smaller and th head is not narrow. would that be a female? and i cant really go by colors since they change all the F'n time.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well thats all I could find. Man that was kind of a hard to find lizard. Well also check for anal spores. I am not sure if male skinks hold these qualties, but if there is a v shaped line of little dots by his asshole, and he caries the characteristics of what I posted before it is most likely a male. If not it's a women.


----------

